# Autistic child screaming head off



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....

Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.

Im informed what i suspected -- girl is autistic -- and that they cant calm her down. Dad, sounding entitled and annoyed informs me that all the other drivers deal with it.

Normally the family gets booted at this point but i felt uninformed about california law and company policy.

Is autism a protected class, like mangy service dogs, which requires us to transport them no matter what the level of distraction?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


Safety should always come first. Let them find a driver with earplugs or better concentration. They are absolutely not entitled to put your safety at risk because their kid is obnoxious/their genes are deficient.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably just Tourette’s syndrome. You get used to it after awhile.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

My question remains, however, do autistic kids have special status under California law for ridesharing?



1.5xorbust said:


> Probably just Tourette's syndrome. You get used to it after awhile.


Get use to it after an 8 minute drive? I don't think so.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Just give the freaking ride and move on.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Dropking said:


> Yes, like your weird face is a distraction, grandpa. My question remains, however, do autistic kids have special status under California law for ridesharing?
> 
> 
> Get use to it after an 8 minute drive? I don't think so.


You cannot boot someone for being autistic. You can boot someone for being so loud and unruly that you can't do your job safely. It's all about how you handle the kickout and being the FIRST one to Uber by entering a complaint about the riders behavior right away.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dropking said:


> My question remains, however, do autistic kids have special status under California law for ridesharing?
> 
> 
> Get use to it after an 8 minute drive? I don't think so.


You need to think more in community service terms.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

240BIGWINO said:


> They are absolutely not entitled to put your safety at risk because their kid is obnoxious/their genes are deficient.


This IS California that is under discussion. Odds are that if the customer had complained, he would have been de-activated.

I have had this happen only once. It was a cab ride from Washington to Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. The autistic child was caterwauling when the parents brought her to the cab and caterwauled the whole way to Baltimore. The parents were obnoxious. The father tried to micromanage my driving. I told him that in my cab we have a Division of Labour: I drive, they ride. He continued until I told him that if he kept up his nonsense, he, his wife and caterwauling child would be left on the side of the Baltimore-Washington Potholeway. At that point, the child started to kick the seat. I locked the brakes and slid to the shoulder. The tyres squealed and the car fishtailed. I told him that if his child kicked the seat one more time, they would be on the side of the road and the child could caterwaul and kick to her content; or lack thereof.

At that point, the mother held her feet while father kept her in the lap. She continued to caterwaul, but at least she did not kick the seat any more.

When Special Needs children are being Special, they need to be around someone trained to deal with them and in a place equipped to do so.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Sometimes you just need to be a little more of a good Samaritan. Have compassion people!


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

240BIGWINO said:


> You cannot boot someone for being autistic. You can boot someone for being so loud and unruly that you can't do your job safely. It's all about how you handle the kickout and being the FIRST one to Uber by entering a complaint about the riders behavior right away.


But if they're being unruly and loud because they're autistic, and parents informed you child is autistic, you're stepping in potential quicksand. Autism is a protected class under the ADA.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Have compassion people!


This is a cold business in which there is little room for compassion, especially at the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay.

Profit is first. Everything else is, at best, a secondary consideration.



Just A Mister said:


> Autism is a protected class under the ADA.


If that is the case, then hand over the K-Y, drop 'em and bend over.

In its desire to protect the disadvantaged, once more, the ADA goes too far the other way and inflicts harm on the non-disadvantaged. That is a component of State Socialism.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is a cold business in which there is little room for compassion, especially at the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay.
> 
> Profit is first. Everything else is, at best, a secondary consideration.


I disagree. You chose what kind of human being you are going to be, don't blame it o. Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> I disagree. You chose what kind of human being you are going to be, don't blame it o. Uber.


I do. When I get behind the wheel of the Uber/Lyft car or cab, I am cold and profit driven. If there is nothing in it for me, _*I ain't innerstidd*_. Money talks and we all know what walks. Anything that does not profit me is part of what walks.

I am not blaming Uber or Lyft, I am simply stating that the garbage rates that they pay makes it even more imperative to be motivated solely by what is in it for me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Probably just Tourette's syndrome. You get used to it after awhile.


Almost all pax seem to suffer from this on the drink shift.



Dropking said:


> Im informed what i suspected -- girl is autistic -- and that they cant calm her down. Dad, sounding entitled and annoyed informs me that all the other drivers deal with it.


For me, earplugs are as essential as having gas in the tank. I will not drive without them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dropking said:


> My question remains, however, do autistic kids have special status under California law for ridesharing?
> 
> 
> Get use to it after an 8 minute drive? I don't think so.


Autism is a disability, and covered under the ADA. Never mind CA.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Get use to it after an 8 minute drive? I don't think so.


May all your kids be special


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is a cold business in which there is little room for compassion, especially at the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay.
> 
> Profit is first. Everything else is, at best, a secondary consideration.
> 
> ...


Very well stated.


----------



## CranjisMcBasketball (Feb 28, 2019)

If you punch that kid as hard as you can right in the face the kid would probably shut up after that


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CranjisMcBasketball said:


> If you punch that kid as hard as you can right in the face the kid would probably shut up after that


If you do that, they throw you into the hoosegow. As soon as Bubba finds out that you are in for punching a child, you will be screaming, but for a different reason.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just A Mister said:


> But if they're being unruly and loud because they're autistic, and parents informed you child is autistic, you're stepping in potential quicksand. Autism is a protected class under the ADA.


yea and its a hugh lawsuit that if u get hit with maybe u will be better at not being dumb and mean about disabled folks hope they do complain


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


Just growl like a rabid dog, and they will calm down. It really works.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

When pax become unsafe, then the letter of the law becomes secondary to your safety.

You can boot unruly pax regardless of their disability when it endangers your safety. Some states even have laws that add protection to the driver for these situations (i.e., Texas). Pax disability is not a license to abuse you, or put your life, liberty, and property at risk.

This is no different that booting out a service animal that is no longer under the control of their owner. For example, if a service dog jumps from the back seat to the front seat, starts scratching the window and angrily barking like a feral dog, or worse, biting the driver? BOOM. Rides over. GTFO. The ADA no longer protects the out-of-control dog, and this is spelled out in the law. Just make sure you have a dash cam.

It's a scientific fact proven by multiple studies that loud noises, including music, yelling, screaming, reduce driver reaction times, in some cases by as much as 40%. Loud music, for example, can have the same effect drugs and alcohol at reducing reaction times, increasing aggressiveness, et al.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


Bro pray to whatever God you do or don't believe in that you never have a child with a disability.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Could be construed as discrimination due to a disability....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just A Mister said:


> But if they're being unruly and loud because they're autistic, and parents informed you child is autistic, you're stepping in potential quicksand. Autism is a protected class under the ADA.


But, I'm not qualified to make that diagnosis.
I am not a doctor.
If anyone in the car is interfering with the safe operation of that car - I am duty bound (by law and morals) to do something to make it safe.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

I once dated a chick with a screaming, backseat kicking kid that I swear was either on the autism spectrum or her mom is simply clueless on how to raise a kid. Trust me, when that’s going on in an enclosed vehicle it full on sux.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Whats the issue here? They clearly told you that the child has a valid disability. 
Nothing to see here only if you make it an issue that you will lose.
Its covered under the ADA and if you boot someone like that your days doing ride share are over with good cause.
No different than refusing to take a ADA dog, or someone in a wheel chair. 

I pray you never know the pain of a parent who has a child with a disability, People are too judgmental and dont understand the person cant control it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

CranjisMcBasketball said:


> If you punch that kid as hard as you can right in the face the kid would probably shut up after that


Would you expect to point to a bunch of bad advise on UPN as your legal defense?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do. When I get behind the wheel of the Uber/Lyft car or cab, I am cold and profit driven. If there is nothing in it for me, _*I ain't innerstidd*_. Money talks and we all know what walks. Anything that does not profit me is part of what walks.
> 
> I am not blaming Uber or Lyft, I am simply stating that the garbage rates that they pay makes it even more imperative to be motivated solely by what is in it for me.


You agreed to the garbage rates and the rules of the platform.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You agreed to the garbage rates and the rules of the platform.


Tell somebody who cares.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Just give the freaking ride and move on.


All rides and pax's will not be perfect rides , yes, give the ride and move on


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Dad, sounding entitled and annoyed


In the videos in the app uber suggested I watched it says you can end a ride if you feel unsafe or disrespected. Just about anything a person does can be construed as disrespectful. You could have ended the ride for being disrespected. Then notify uber to CYA. Then passenger complains. And uber contacts you. You respond which ride was that, they say they won't tell you because of privacy policy. Then deny everything because what the passenger says would never be 100% what happened.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Tell somebody who cares.


That was my point. You don't care about the things you claim to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


SCREAM ALONG WITH THEM !

. . . " I Scream
You Scream
We All Scream
For Ice Scream "!

Or
Offer something Scream Worthy.

I would have just given the ride.

With my Luck

Swat would have pulled me over
Planted me face down on cement
And claimed they were called for a child abduction. . . . .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> At that point, the child started to kick the seat. I locked the brakes and slid to the shoulder. The tyres squealed and the car fishtailed. I told him that if his child kicked the seat one more time, they would be on the side of the road and the child could caterwaul and kick to her content; or lack thereof.


I really need to draw the line with seat kicking. A toddler kicked the hell out of my center console, new leased car. Now it's scuffed. I asked repeatedly to make her stop, politely. The father finally made a half hearted attempt.

And OF COURSE I had to tell them that yes, you still need a car seat. Then I had to tell the parents to buckle up. Why do people think that a car they're paying for a ride in is exempt from state laws or the laws of physics?? Argh!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> That was my point. You don't care about the things you claim to.


HUH?

I care about my money first. Everything else is a secondary consideration. I have stated that more than once on these Boards.

You have no point. In fact, you never have had a point. I will pass over your final statement's being disconnected from everything else.



Benjamin M said:


> Why do people think that a car they're paying for a ride in is exempt from state laws or the laws of physics??


Everything is your problem, including the children that they refuse to parent.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


Being the father of 2 boys on the Autism Spectrum, I would like to say that if you have children- I'm glad for you they are apparently not on the Spectrum.

Do you think for one minute that the child was doing it to annoy you? Do you think the parents could abruptly put an end to it if they could?
We have no real idea how this child is perceiving her environment, the textures, smells, colors of your vehicle, etc.
I'm not trying to be mean, or 'entitled' as you put it.
And yes, I do understand that the noises from some children on the spectrum can be quite annoying to many of us.
I don't think you would want to be in the childs or her parents shoes however.
An eight minute ride?

Have a great day.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

As a driver, you should be able to still drive even with distractions such as the scenario you speak of. Just sayin


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

loophole said:


> As a driver, you should be able to still drive even with distractions such as the scenario you speak of. Just sayin


If you were able to drive with all these distractions, man, like no states would make it illegal to talk on your phone while driving, you know?

That kid needs to be someplace like where the people know what to do when he like goes shithouse, see.



UberBeemer said:


> Would you expect to point to a bunch of bad advise on UPN as your legal defense?


Naw, man, see like we got lawyers for that stuff, you know? We pay 'em a lot of money, so they can do something to earn it, you know?



Demon said:


> That was my point. You don't care about the things you claim to.


Hey man, like wha t are you smoking? Can I get some of it? It's got to be good, whatever it is, you know? Unless it's that wobbly stuff. I don't want none of that, you know? That stuff is bad news, man. Like you can keep that mess, you know?



The Gift of Fish said:


> Almost all pax seem to suffer from this on the drink shift


Yeah like right, you know? I get a lot of messed up & yelling people& all that at night



Freddie Blimeau said:


> If you were able to drive with all these distractions, man, like no states would make it illegal to talk on your phone while driving, you know?
> 
> That kid needs to be someplace like where Etcthe people know what to do when he like goes shithouse, see.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Naw, man, see like we got lawyers for that stuff, you know? We pay 'em a lot of money, so they can do something to earn it, you know?


Well, i hope your lawyers give you better advice than to ignore the ADA because it isn't convenient, or profitable.

Like, you know? Like, Uber on, Scooby...


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Well, i hope your lawyers give you better advice than to ignore the ADA because it isn't convenient, or profitable.
> 
> Like, you know? Like, Uber on, Scooby...


Naw man, like it all depends on who's looking, see.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Let us know how that works out, if you ever put an autistic kid and her parents out on the street after accepting a trip. I wonder if it will sound like all the other "it wasn't my fault" defenses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Naw man, like it all depends on who's looking, see.


Far out, man

Jesus, if you are up there, please take the wheel from this one


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Call me old fashioned, but I am convinced that Autism is due to parents that weren't engaged with their child early in the child's development. We're so busy now that even caring for your child is an inconvenience, and/or parents are so selfish that they aren't interacting with their children and would rather play "fortnight" or whatever video they're watching on Youtube. I say this knowing a guy with an Autistic child. He rarely engages with people in general, so I can see how his child came to his current state. One thing we have to keep in mind is we never had this many cases of autism reported. Something has changed, WE have changed. I'd say at the root of it, we're no longer a community that affords parents time to be parents, at least that's my .02, which I'm sure some people will take offense to.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TXUbering, you are not old fashioned, you are just not educated on the subject.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I am convinced that Autism is due to parents that weren't engaged with their child early in the child's development. We're so busy now that even caring for your child is an inconvenience, and/or parents are so selfish that they aren't interacting with their children and would rather play "fortnight" or whatever video they're watching on Youtube. I say this knowing a guy with an Autistic child. He rarely engages with people in general, so I can see how his child came to his current state. One thing we have to keep in mind is we never had this many cases of autism reported. Something has changed, WE have changed. I'd say at the root of it, we're no longer a community that affords parents time to be parents, at least that's my .02, which I'm sure some people will take offense to.


Yeah, no. Overall behavior, especially a lack of respect, absolutely. True autism or Asperger's, not even close.

Removing the autism aspect from the equation here, kids in general can be INCREDIBLY stressful.

It usually starts with sizing them up and thinking "they at least need a booster seat" and then trying to decide if it's worth saying anything, because the attitude is guaranteed.

Then it's the snacking. The parent obviously doesn't care, what are you going to do - grab the food away?

Then it's the seat kicking. It's not their car, what do they care? It's just like taking the bus to them.

I've only had a couple of well behaved kids. One was smarter than most people my age that I have met lately, and respectful! The rest of the time, it's walking on eggshells hoping that you don't receive a 1* or have much cleaning to do after.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, no. Overall behavior, especially a lack of respect, absolutely. True autism or Asperger's, not even close.
> 
> Removing the autism aspect from the equation here, kids in general can be INCREDIBLY stressful.
> 
> ...


I don't remember this many children being diagnosed with autism nor Aspergers. Like I said, something has changed, whether it's our environment, or our parenting, it didn't just happen overnight.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I don't remember this many children being diagnosed with autism nor Aspergers. Like I said, something has changed, whether it's our environment, or our parenting, it didn't just happen overnight.


People keep coming up with ways to live forever but nature finds another way how to put a cap on the explosive growth...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I don't remember this many children being diagnosed with autism nor Aspergers. Like I said, something has changed, whether it's our environment, or our parenting, it didn't just happen overnight.


Improved awareness. Much of the time before it was diagnosed as ADHD or people viewed it the way you do.

My wife and nephew are on the spectrum. Believe me, they were simply born wired that way. And it's actually rather difficult to be diagnosed, especially over the age of 18.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you do that, they throw you into the hoosegow. As soon as Bubba finds out that you are in for punching a child, you will be screaming, but for a different reason.


DISABLED child. You'd have to be a completely sadistic sociopath.



The Texan said:


> Being the father of 2 boys on the Autism Spectrum, I would like to say that if you have children- I'm glad for you they are apparently not on the Spectrum.
> 
> Do you think for one minute that the child was doing it to annoy you? Do you think the parents could abruptly put an end to it if they could?
> We have no real idea how this child is perceiving her environment, the textures, smells, colors of your vehicle, etc.
> ...


Kid probably picked up on the driver's personality.

(My son's on The Spectrum, too.)


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

You cannot (legally) kick someone out due to their disability.

I have driven off when I see there's a disabled person waiting and I've got to take all that extra time that I'm not getting paid for to cart them around.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> I don't remember this many children being diagnosed with autism nor Aspergers. Like I said, something has changed, whether it's our environment, or our parenting, it didn't just happen overnight.


Kids on The Spectrum that were able to meet the eyes of the examining Doctors or other evaluators didn't used to be diagnosed as Autistic or as having "Non-Specific Encephalopathy" (same thing). They didn't know HOW to diagnose them, so they would call them "slow" if it interfered with schoolwork, or as having some sort of anti-social mental health issue if they were introverts, etc.

As the diagnosis for ASD has grown, these other diagnoses have diminished.

It's not that the issue is suddenly exploding, but that the understanding and diagnosis is more precise.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I am convinced that Autism is due to parents that weren't engaged with their child early in the child's development. We're so busy now that even caring for your child is an inconvenience, and/or parents are so selfish that they aren't interacting with their children and would rather play "fortnight" or whatever video they're watching on Youtube. I say this knowing a guy with an Autistic child. He rarely engages with people in general, so I can see how his child came to his current state. One thing we have to keep in mind is we never had this many cases of autism reported. Something has changed, WE have changed. I'd say at the root of it, we're no longer a community that affords parents time to be parents, at least that's my .02, which I'm sure some people will take offense to.


Your opinion would be wrong, as it has already been explored and scientifically disproven. Many people on The Spectrum have physical affects of it, as well, not all of them out in the open. Different areas of the brain having different shapes or sizes the the "average" person, or more or less activity under the same stimuli. One of my son's physical differences is his height. By all genetic rules, he should have been at least 5'11", bare minimum. He's 18, and seems to have topped out at 5'5-1/2".

Or will you try to say I was too busy playing games and not paying attention and that's why he's not taller?

Old-fashioned has nothing to do with it. Forming an opinion about something you know ABSOLUTELY nothing about is. And to insult the parents of disabled children, and BLAME them for the disability is beyond deplorable.

Or maybe your parents were too busy to pay attention to you, and teach you the difference between facts and opinions, or how to learn something about something before spouting off about it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> TXUbering, you are not old fashioned, you are just not educated on the subject.


Apparently no one is, else we wouldn't have it as a problem. Coping with it isn't the same thing as being educated. If it was, an ostrich must be the most educated animal on the planet.



SuzeCB said:


> Your opinion would be wrong, as it has already been explored and scientifically disproven. Many people on The Spectrum have physical affects of it, as well, not all of them out in the open. Different areas of the brain having different shapes or sizes the the "average" person, or more or less activity under the same stimuli. One of my son's physical differences is his height. By all genetic rules, he should have been at least 5'11", bare minimum. He's 18, and seems to have topped out at 5'5-1/2".
> 
> Or will you try to say I was too busy playing games and not paying attention and that's why he's not taller?
> 
> ...


Sure, because my observation of parenting needs to be discounted because EVERYONE wants to be some sort of snowflake victim. Get real. This is EXACTLY why our society is filled with a bunch of soft snowflakes. Everyone wants to sit and cry about being victims, but no one wants to face the truth. Some of you are the EXACT reason that kids grow up to be feckless and disrespectful of boundaries. And before I get another lecture about "ignorance" from the sheep in here, I HAVE been exposed to a kid that was diagnosed as autistic, my nephew. And you know what, when I'd engage him as a parent/child should engage, his parents (also want-to-be-victim mindless parents) would tell me not to engage him, "Oh be sensitive around him, he's been diagnosed as autistic!" No wonder the kid doesn't learn how to behave in social settings, because the IDIOT parents want EVERYONE to bend to him and talk down to him like EVERYONE else does because of his "diagnosis". %(@& that. If you don't want to be a parent because you received some BS note from a doctor, that's on you. Keep your kid away from me, PERIOD. Oh and you want to know what's funny, is my nephew engaged me more than some of the other adults INCLUDING his parents because I was one of the few people that didn't talk to him like I was walking on eggshells. Yeah, I'm ignorant on the subject, the subject of pussyfooting around your fake victimhood.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro pray to whatever God you do or don't believe in that you never have a child with a disability.


You (DevilisaPartime) should also pray to god an oncoming car never swerves into your lane and cause an accident because the other driver was distracted by a wailing child.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Sometimes put yourself in their position and think of what kind of expectations you would have from the driver. 
I’m a cold guy, but honestly I cannot really turn against an Autism child.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> You (DevilisaPartime) should also pray to god an oncoming car never swerves into your lane and cause an accident because the other driver was distracted by a wailing child.


A child screaming will make you wreck??? I wonder how me and all the rest of the parents on Earth do it...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> Probably not the dumbest comment/come back on the internet today. But you are defn on the podium! Congrats.


Idk if screaming child is enough to make a driver wreck, then maybe that driver isn't cut out to be driving around the general public which includes children.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I
> 
> Idk if screaming child is enough to make a driver wreck, then maybe that driver isn't cut out to be driving around the general public which includes children.


I think you need to look at accident statistics, particular around causes of accidents, driver distraction is high on the list. I suggest you need to read more widely.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> I think you need to look at accident statistics, particular around causes of accidents, driver distraction is high on the list. I suggest you need to read more widely.


I'm well aware of distracted driving. It commonly refers to things that takes your eyes off the road or hands off the wheel.(most people)

However some people can not talk or receive audio while they drive. This individual does not need to transport people around.

A normal child crying is just as distracting as a special child wailing.












TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm well aware of distracted driving. It commonly refers to things that takes your eyes off the road or hands off the wheel.(most people)
> 
> However some people can not talk or receive audio while they drive. This individual does not need to transport people around.
> 
> A normal child crying is just as distracting as a special child wailing.


You know what how about we agree to disagree


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

The second the parent told you the child was autistic, any chance you had of kicking out for unruly behavior was taken away. 

I work with adults who are in the population being discussed. I will always advocate for rights of people with disabilities. However, no one has a right to put other people in danger with dangerous behavior. There is caselaw to support a claim that kicking the driver via the back of the seat warrants expulsion from the vehicle regardless of disability. But if yelling and noise from an autistic child is so distracting as to put a driver at risk of having an accident, the blame will go on the driver for being too easily distractable and therefore not the safest person to be driving around passengers.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm well aware of distracted driving. It commonly refers to things that takes your eyes off the road or hands off the wheel.(most people)
> 
> However some people can not talk or receive audio while they drive. This individual does not need to transport people around.
> 
> ...


No its not. There's often no build up with an Autistic child, it's more random, can often be louder, longer, often likely to involve more physical, can't be calmed down as quickly as a child who isn't autistic, etc. (Certainly not the child's fault. Autistic or otherwise.) 
Again you need to read more widely, particularly on accident statistics and stop smugly posting here. Distraction's causes a large amount of accident's. Your advice of 'well it doesn't distract me' or they simply shouldn't drive is not the answer.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok, as I've said in this thread and elsewhere, my son is on The Spectrum.

If the kid is in meltdown mode, presenting a possible danger to himself or others, you do NOT have to take him. Even the ADA allows for this, the same way a Service Animal handler would be responsible if his/her dog bit someone. As a matter of fact, if my son has a rough morning getting ready to go to school, I have to consider if he's sufficiently calm enough to get on the bus. This is a school bus SPECIFICALLY hired to take developmentally disabled kids with behavioral issues to and from school.... a service school districts HAVE to provide. If the kid's acting up, though, it's no go.

If you're going to say, "No," though, make sure you have all the evidence on your dashcam. Simple yelling isn't going to cut it, either, but make sure you're recording when you tell the parents to keep the kid from kicking your seats, etc. Then you're covered if it continues.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> No its not. There's often no build up with an Autistic child, it's more random, can often be louder, longer, often likely to involve more physical, can't be calmed down as quickly as a child who isn't autistic, etc. (Certainly not the child's fault. Autistic or otherwise.)
> Again you need to read more widely, particularly on accident statistics and stop smugly posting here. Distraction's causes a large amount of accident's. Your advice of 'well it doesn't distract me' or they simply shouldn't drive is not the answer.


The poster said the child was making repetitive noises, didn't say the child got physical. Maybe you should "read more widely". Repetitive noises, random noises etc shouldn't make you wreck. I wonder you guys reaction to ambulances and police cars.

Every parent in existence has had a child scream there lungs out and refuse to stop. This is the very definition of discrimination. If a normal child cry you deal with it. If the child has autism the noise is hazardous. Unless the child has a physical meltdown it's going to fall under ADA.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The poster said the child was making repetitive noises, didn't say the child got physical. Maybe you should "read more widely". Repetitive noises, random noises etc shouldn't make you wreck. I wonder you guys reaction to ambulances and police cars.
> 
> Every parent in existence has had a child scream there lungs out and refuse to stop. This is the very definition of discrimination. If a normal child cry you deal with it. If the child has autism the noise is hazardous. Unless the child has a physical meltdown it's going to fall under ADA.


You just can't help some people. But I'll try. Start here and get back to me: https://www.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/distracted-driving


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> You just can't help some people. But I'll try. Start here and get back to me: https://www.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/distracted-driving


I fully understand what distracted driving is, I've addressed it in at least 3 post since you brought it up.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I fully understand what distracted driving is, I've addressed it in at least 3 post since you brought it up.


No, you don't.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> No, you don't.


You didn't read my posts then sir/ma'am, internet person.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm well aware of distracted driving. It commonly refers to things that takes your eyes off the road or hands off the wheel.(most people)
> 
> However some people can not talk or receive audio while they drive. This individual does not need to transport people around.
> 
> A normal child crying is just as distracting as a special child wailing.





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The poster said the child was making repetitive noises, didn't say the child got physical.





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If a normal child cry you deal with it. If the child has autism the noise is hazardous.


I explicitly explained distracted driving then showed how and why in this case the distraction is within norms of a transportation ride to the public.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You didn't read my posts then sir/ma'am, internet person.
> 
> 
> I explicitly explained distracted driving then showed how and why in this case the distraction is within norms of a transportation ride to the public.


"It commonly refers to things that takes your eyes off the road or hands off the wheel.(most people)"
It's more complicated than that. Please read the link I sent you.

"A normal child crying is just as distracting as a special child wailing."
No it's not. See above. (Again not the fault of the child)

"If a normal child cry you deal with it. If the child has autism the noise is hazardous."
Doesn't this contradict what you just said? Wow.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> "It commonly refers to things that takes your eyes off the road or hands off the wheel.(most people)"
> It's more complicated than that. Please read the link I sent you.
> 
> "A normal child crying is just as distracting as a special child wailing."
> ...


You took all those quotes out of context, such as the mean of distracted driving. The next sentence finish explaining it so you purposely omitted it. The child crying quote goes with, poster saying child was making repetitive noises not physical. The last quote goes with an explanation of why this falls under the ADA.

You know what, my brother was a special child. You can make excuses and cry all you want but truth be told the child was just getting on the drivers nerves.

Suck it up or quit, kick one of those ADA kids out and you will be deactivated.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You took all those quotes out of context, such as the mean of distracted driving. The next sentence finish explaining it so you purposely omitted it. The child crying quote goes with, poster saying child was making repetitive noises not physical. The last quote goes with an explanation of why this falls under the ADA.
> 
> You know what, my brother was a special child. You can make excuses and cry all you want but truth be told the child was just getting on the drivers nerves.
> 
> Suck it up or quit, kick one of those ADA kids out and you will be deactivated.


I'm not an uber Driver. So no issues there. (Another thing you were wrong about.)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> I'm not an uber Driver. So no issues there. (Another thing you were wrong about.)


Now that's just pure trolling.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

I've been trolling since the beginning. I get bored easily. But no I don't drive for Uber and yes I stand by everything i said. Even if it was trolling.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> I've been trolling since the beginning. I get bored easily. But no I don't drive for Uber and yes I stand by everything i said. Even if it was trolling.


Bad Bond... bad Bond...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

For those wondering (I know it's been answered by a few, but I'll confirm it anyway), Autism is a disability (as it significantly impacts at least one major life activity), and "the disabled" are a protected class under the ADA (therefore Autism is covered under ADA). In fact, Autism is one of the few "automatic" qualifiers for SSI/SSDI (there isn't a true "automatic" qualifier, but there are some conditions that they can be so sure are going to leave you unable to work properly, that they basically spend their research time simply confirming you do legitimately have it and didn't just have a doc friend say you did), much like ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease), Stage 4 cancer, etc. Those who are high functioning enough to manage to work (almost always with ADA accommodations/restrictions, such as my service dog, among other accommodations) are usually the exception, not the rule. Bottom line, yes, Autism would be covered by the ADA.



TXUbering said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I am convinced that Autism is due to parents that weren't engaged with their child early in the child's development. We're so busy now that even caring for your child is an inconvenience, and/or parents are so selfish that they aren't interacting with their children and would rather play "fortnight" or whatever video they're watching on Youtube. I say this knowing a guy with an Autistic child. He rarely engages with people in general, so I can see how his child came to his current state. One thing we have to keep in mind is we never had this many cases of autism reported. Something has changed, WE have changed. I'd say at the root of it, we're no longer a community that affords parents time to be parents, at least that's my .02, which I'm sure some people will take offense to.


While I can't speak for every autistic person in the world, for myself, I can tell you that wasn't the case for me. I'm over 40, so when I was born, there was no fortenight or youtube. Hell, there were 3 networks (plus PBS!) back then, and much like today, none of them had much interesting on during the day. Mom was a stay at home mom (dad was in the Army), and there are a ton of pictures of Mom playing with me. In fact, my poor sister (2 years younger than me) was ignored much more than I was (we didn't know I was Autistic back then, at 7 they said I was ADHD, but Autism wasn't really well known back then like it is now) and you can imagine that I was such a handful (and my sister wasn't) that she didn't get much of the attention. My little brother came along much latter, at a time when my mom was working 2 jobs just to keep us all fed (he was an accident, although, I suspect we were all accidents hehe), and he actually did get a lack of interaction (my sister and I, mostly her, pretty much raised him). Yet out of all of us, I'm the only one who wound up Autistic. I seriously doubt it's the lack of attention (although I would agree that if you don't have time to care for your child you probably shouldn't have one).

Furthermore, our brains are actually wired differently (you can see the differences on an MRI for example). Here is some interesting food for thought. Autism is very likely the next stage in human evolution. What?!? Hey, I didn't do the research... https://hms.harvard.edu/news/autism-evolution It's very possible that we are actually the next step, and in 100-200 years or so, NTs (so called "neuro-typcials", aka "normies") may well be the disabled ones, living in our world (and not fitting in, going extinct like the neanderthals before them).



SuzeCB said:


> Kids on The Spectrum that were able to meet the eyes of the examining Doctors or other evaluators didn't used to be diagnosed as Autistic or as having "Non-Specific Encephalopathy" (same thing). They didn't know HOW to diagnose them, so they would call them "slow" if it interfered with schoolwork, or as having some sort of anti-social mental health issue if they were introverts, etc.
> 
> As the diagnosis for ASD has grown, these other diagnoses have diminished.
> 
> It's not that the issue is suddenly exploding, but that the understanding and diagnosis is more precise.


I agree, and I'm a good example of this, they called me ADHD (which as it turns out, I am also ADHD, so they got that part right) and stopped there. 40+ years ago, they simply didn't have the understanding they do now. Also, knowing what they know now they have gone back and looked at some people in history. People who were almost certainly Asperger's (or at least Autistic) include Albert Einstein, Lewis Carrol, Issac Newton, Leonardo Di Vinci, Michelangelo, Aristotle, Socrates (this goes back long ago, and is by no means a new thing).


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


Deal with it, carry ear plugs and use the visual on the maps. Be grateful you don't have a child like this. Don't go back there if you don't want to deal with them.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

forrest m said:


> The second the parent told you the child was autistic, any chance you had of kicking out for unruly behavior was taken away.
> 
> I work with adults who are in the population being discussed. I will always advocate for rights of people with disabilities. However, no one has a right to put other people in danger with dangerous behavior. There is caselaw to support a claim that kicking the driver via the back of the seat warrants expulsion from the vehicle regardless of disability. But if yelling and noise from an autistic child is so distracting as to put a driver at risk of having an accident, the blame will go on the driver for being too easily distractable and therefore not the safest person to be driving around passengers.


I would agree that if they are actively kicking your seat and the parent isn't able to stop it, that could be reason to disembark them (kick them out). The screaming alone would not be though.



SuzeCB said:


> Ok, as I've said in this thread and elsewhere, my son is on The Spectrum.
> 
> If the kid is in meltdown mode, presenting a possible danger to himself or others, you do NOT have to take him. Even the ADA allows for this, the same way a Service Animal handler would be responsible if his/her dog bit someone. As a matter of fact, if my son has a rough morning getting ready to go to school, I have to consider if he's sufficiently calm enough to get on the bus. This is a school bus SPECIFICALLY hired to take developmentally disabled kids with behavioral issues to and from school.... a service school districts HAVE to provide. If the kid's acting up, though, it's no go.
> 
> If you're going to say, "No," though, make sure you have all the evidence on your dashcam. Simple yelling isn't going to cut it, either, but make sure you're recording when you tell the parents to keep the kid from kicking your seats, etc. Then you're covered if it continues.


^ This! I'm actively trying to think of something to add, just for contribution reasons, and I really can't.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pawtism said:


> For those wondering (I know it's been answered by a few, but I'll confirm it anyway), Autism is a disability (as it significantly impacts at least one major life activity), and "the disabled" are a protected class under the ADA (therefore Autism is covered under ADA). In fact, Autism is one of the few "automatic" qualifiers for SSI/SSDI (there isn't a true "automatic" qualifier, but there are some conditions that they can be so sure are going to leave you unable to work properly, that they basically spend their research time simply confirming you do legitimately have it and didn't just have a doc friend say you did), much like ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease), Stage 4 cancer, etc. Those who are high functioning enough to manage to work (almost always with ADA accommodations/restrictions, such as my service dog, among other accommodations) are usually the exception, not the rule. Bottom line, yes, Autism would be covered by the ADA.
> 
> While I can't speak for every autistic person in the world, for myself, I can tell you that wasn't the case for me. I'm over 40, so when I was born, there was no fortenight or youtube. Hell, there were 3 networks (plus PBS!) back then, and much like today, none of them had much interesting on during the day. Mom was a stay at home mom (dad was in the Army), and there are a ton of pictures of Mom playing with me. In fact, my poor sister (2 years younger than me) was ignored much more than I was (we didn't know I was Autistic back then, at 7 they said I was ADHD, but Autism wasn't really well known back then like it is now) and you can imagine that I was such a handful (and my sister wasn't) that she didn't get much of the attention. My little brother came along much latter, at a time when my mom was working 2 jobs just to keep us all fed (he was an accident, although, I suspect we were all accidents hehe), and he actually did get a lack of interaction (my sister and I, mostly her, pretty much raised him). Yet out of all of us, I'm the only one who wound up Autistic. I seriously doubt it's the lack of attention (although I would agree that if you don't have time to care for your child you probably shouldn't have one).
> 
> ...


You know you just described the whole script from the latest Predator movie.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You know you just described the whole script from the latest Predator movie.
> View attachment 307579


I haven't seen it, so I'm probably just not getting the reference lol.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pawtism said:


> I haven't seen it, so I'm probably just not getting the reference lol. :smiles:


Lol watch the movie the script literally embodies your post.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Regardless of whether you can get away with kicking them out, in the short term you WILL be deactivated if the parents complain. Maybe your preemptive complaint, dash cam footage uber and lyft won't bother to look at etc will get you reactivated, but that will likely take a few days, time and effort on your part dealing with incompetent support, and if it happens again you'll likely be deactivated permanently, just as you would be if you get more than one complaint about not taking a service dog, whether the complaint is legitimate or not.

So is it worth it? Not likely.

Also, if you can't handle 8 minutes of a screaming kid, how distracted are you by 4 screaming drunk people on a 30 minute drive?


----------



## ronscar (Dec 2, 2017)

Dropking said:


> This post will sound cold but im throwing it out there.....
> 
> Famiy of three hops into car. Daughter, about 7, in booster seat, is making repetitive noises and screaming. I ask parents to please calm child down before we move as she is a distraction and safety hazard.
> 
> ...


I have a nephew with an autistic child, he is a single parent working 2 jobs to make ends meet. His second job is Uber. He will probably read your post and I wonder what he will think of it.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

ronscar said:


> I have a nephew with an autistic child, he is a single parent working 2 jobs to make ends meet. His second job is Uber. He will probably read your post and I wonder what he will think of it.


I recognize this topic has two sides, which is why i posted it with my question. You may have a different side, but the safety of the entire ride including other passengers is of paramount concern. One screaming pax isnt all that matters.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Regardless of whether you can get away with kicking them out, in the short term you WILL be deactivated if the parents complain. Maybe your preemptive complaint, dash cam footage uber and lyft won't bother to look at etc will get you reactivated, but that will likely take a few days, time and effort on your part dealing with incompetent support, and if it happens again you'll likely be deactivated permanently, just as you would be if you get more than one complaint about not taking a service dog, whether the complaint is legitimate or not.
> 
> So is it worth it? Not likely.
> 
> Also, if you can't handle 8 minutes of a screaming kid, how distracted are you by 4 screaming drunk people on a 30 minute drive?


Thats a bad analogy as i would not drive 4 screaming drunks on a 30 minute drive either. Lord why would you?



Lee239 said:


> Deal with it, carry ear plugs and use the visual on the maps. Be grateful you don't have a child like this. Don't go back there if you don't want to deal with them.


Ear plugs for a driver? Thats illegal in california and coo coo bird nuts anywhere.

I am grateful i dont have a child like this. But if i dud i would not endanger my entire family by assuming a stranger can drive her safely. You are making what is called a non-sequitor argument.



forrest m said:


> The second the parent told you the child was autistic, any chance you had of kicking out for unruly behavior was taken away.
> 
> I work with adults who are in the population being discussed. I will always advocate for rights of people with disabilities. However, no one has a right to put other people in danger with dangerous behavior. There is caselaw to support a claim that kicking the driver via the back of the seat warrants expulsion from the vehicle regardless of disability. But if yelling and noise from an autistic child is so distracting as to put a driver at risk of having an accident, the blame will go on the driver for being too easily distractable and therefore not the safest person to be driving around passengers.


Finally a well stated argunent in favor of letting her wail.



JamesBond008 said:


> No its not. There's often no build up with an Autistic child, it's more random, can often be louder, longer, often likely to involve more physical, can't be calmed down as quickly as a child who isn't autistic, etc. (Certainly not the child's fault. Autistic or otherwise.)
> Again you need to read more widely, particularly on accident statistics and stop smugly posting here. Distraction's causes a large amount of accident's. Your advice of 'well it doesn't distract me' or they simply shouldn't drive is not the answer.


And another well stated argument on thr other side. Smart people are among us.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i would just give the ride and suffer through it, it's not the end of the world and I would just have some compassion

now if the person was drunk, that's a different story


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Ok, as I've said in this thread and elsewhere, my son is on The Spectrum.
> 
> If the kid is in meltdown mode, presenting a possible danger to himself or others, you do NOT have to take him. Even the ADA allows for this, the same way a Service Animal handler would be responsible if his/her dog bit someone. As a matter of fact, if my son has a rough morning getting ready to go to school, I have to consider if he's sufficiently calm enough to get on the bus. This is a school bus SPECIFICALLY hired to take developmentally disabled kids with behavioral issues to and from school.... a service school districts HAVE to provide. If the kid's acting up, though, it's no go.
> 
> If you're going to say, "No," though, make sure you have all the evidence on your dashcam. Simple yelling isn't going to cut it, either, but make sure you're recording when you tell the parents to keep the kid from kicking your seats, etc. Then you're covered if it continues.


Another well put argument. This is the closest opinion ive read here to how i come down on it.



uberdriverfornow said:


> i would just give the ride and suffer through it, it's not the end of the world and I would just have some compassion
> 
> now if the person was drunk, that's a different story


Thats what i ended up doing, but it felt wrong.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The poster said the child was making repetitive noises, didn't say the child got physical. Maybe you should "read more widely". Repetitive noises, random noises etc shouldn't make you wreck. I wonder you guys reaction to ambulances and police cars.
> 
> Every parent in existence has had a child scream there lungs out and refuse to stop. This is the very definition of discrimination. If a normal child cry you deal with it. If the child has autism the noise is hazardous. Unless the child has a physical meltdown it's going to fall under ADA.


I kicked out a "normal child" as you phrase it for refusing to shut up. Ive kicked out about 15 pax over the years for various distractive behaviors, the most common being incessant backseat driving which is a similar endangerment to the ride. This is not a good analogy by you.



UberBeemer said:


> Let us know how that works out, if you ever put an autistic kid and her parents out on the street after accepting a trip. I wonder if it will sound like all the other "it wasn't my fault" defenses.


I will, but im alarmed that you would allow fir anything goes by an autustic child, for example threatening you with a knife. Do you have no boundaries for this?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Another well put argument. This is the closest opinion ive read here to how i come down on it.
> 
> 
> Thats what i ended up doing, but it felt wrong.
> ...


Well that kind of was my point a child with autism isn't any worst than the rest for yelling.

You are saying all of that's distracting and grounds for dismissal. Others were saying autism kid is worst and a hazard because of it.



Dropking said:


> Another well put argument. This is the closest opinion ive read here to how i come down on it.
> 
> 
> Thats what i ended up doing, but it felt wrong.
> ...


Btw they will still deactivate you if you give autism kid the boot.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well that kind of was my point a child with autism isn't any worst than the rest for yelling.
> 
> You are saying all of that's distracting and grounds for dismissal. Others were saying autism kid is worst and a hazard because of it.
> 
> ...


Its going to be a matter of degrees, with some line for each driver which would endanger the vehicle if crossed.

I judged that i could complete the ride because it was short and did not know the law or policy. Does anyone know lyftuber policy?

I would not have done a long ride with this girl. I would have nicely booted them, and gone straight to calling service as ive done 15 times before including the demon blondies who were worried about getting raped in the tenderloin.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Its going to be a matter of degrees, with some line for each driver which would endanger the vehicle if crossed.
> 
> I judged that i could complete the ride because it was short and did not know the law or policy. Does anyone know lyftuber policy?
> 
> I would not have done a long ride with this girl. I would have nicely booted them, and gone straight to calling service as ive done 15 times before including the demon blondies who were worried about getting raped in the tenderloin.


Is this your pax? She doesn't seem worried -o:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

if the kid is getting physical thats a different story


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well that kind of was my point a child with autism isn't any worst than the rest for yelling.
> 
> You are saying all of that's distracting and grounds for dismissal. Others were saying autism kid is worst and a hazard because of it.
> 
> ...


Not if the kid's behavior was dangerous or damaging.

Why does everyone think that's Uber will deactivate you just willy-nilly? They can, of course. That is in the contract, provided they give you 7 days notice. But if they did that to every driver, they would have no drivers. If you have a dashcam, regardless of the fact that you're not going to get roast heat on the other side of the world to look at it, and the dash cam footage supports your claim that the person was out of control, possibly dangerous to him or herself or others in the vehicle, or to the vehicle itself, you're not going to be deactivated or, if you are, you will be reactivated as soon as you go to a Greenlight Hub and get someone to look at the footage. Yes, they actually will.

Believe me, if a school bus sent to pick up a developmentally disabled child with behavioral issues to take them to a special needs School for children that fit that description can refuse to take the child because they are acting up, so can an Uber driver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Not if the kid's behavior was dangerous or damaging.
> 
> Why does everyone think that's Uber will deactivate you just willy-nilly? They can, of course. That is in the contract, provided they give you 7 days notice. But if they did that to every driver, they would have no drivers. If you have a dashcam, regardless of the fact that you're not going to get roast heat on the other side of the world to look at it, and the dash cam footage supports your claim that the person was out of control, possibly dangerous to him or herself or others in the vehicle, or to the vehicle itself, you're not going to be deactivated or, if you are, you will be reactivated as soon as you go to a Greenlight Hub and get someone to look at the footage. Yes, they actually will.
> 
> Believe me, if a school bus sent to pick up a developmentally disabled child with behavioral issues to take them to a special needs School for children that fit that description can refuse to take the child because they are acting up, so can an Uber driver.


I got multiple posts saying if the child is merely making noises and op was referring to purely audio coming from kid.

If a driver kicks out any passenger or refuse to take them based of a ADA covered disability, that will fall under discrimination.

Look it's all good for drivers to post whatever they want, but kicking out people due to their disability, is playing with fire.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I got multiple posts saying if the child is merely making noises and op was referring to purely audio coming from kid.
> 
> If a driver kicks out any passenger or refuse to take them based of a ADA covered disability, that will fall under discrimination.
> 
> Look it's all good for drivers to post whatever they want, but kicking out people due to their disability, is playing with fire.


So if you showed up at a p/u and the pax was bleeding, you'd let them in the car?

Disability isn't just being developmentally disabled or having to use a wheelchair on a daily basis. It's someone who is injured, or sick, or a woman in labor leaking amniotic fluid, too.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> So if you showed up at a p/u and the pax was bleeding, you'd let them in the car?
> 
> Disability isn't just being developmentally disabled or having to use a wheelchair on a daily basis. It's someone who is injured, or sick, or a woman in labor leaking amniotic fluid, too.


The difference is those people are in a medical emergency and need an ambulance.

Your comparing sounds to someone bleeding and a pregnant woman leaking fluids...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The difference is those people are in a medical emergency and need an ambulance.
> 
> Your comparing sounds to someone bleeding and a pregnant woman leaking fluids...
> View attachment 307727


Just because someone is bleeding doesn't make it a medical emergency requiring an ambulance. Being in labor doesn't, either. And both are covered under the ADA.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Just because someone is bleeding doesn't make it a medical emergency requiring an ambulance. Being in labor doesn't, either. And both are covered under the ADA.


Someone bleeding isn't ADA covered in the first place. A pregnant woman in labor is indeed a medical emergency.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Someone bleeding isn't ADA covered in the first place. A pregnant woman in labor is indeed a medical emergency.





SuzeCB said:


> Just because someone is bleeding doesn't make it a medical emergency requiring an ambulance. Being in labor doesn't, either. And both are covered under the ADA.


Just looked it up pregnancy is also not covered under ADA.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Kids on The Spectrum that were able to meet the eyes of the examining Doctors or other evaluators didn't used to be diagnosed as Autistic or as having "Non-Specific Encephalopathy" (same thing). They didn't know HOW to diagnose them, so they would call them "slow" if it interfered with schoolwork, or as having some sort of anti-social mental health issue if they were introverts, etc.
> 
> As the diagnosis for ASD has grown, these other diagnoses have diminished.
> 
> It's not that the issue is suddenly exploding, but that the understanding and diagnosis is more precise.


Thank you for the explanation Dr. Suze.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This IS California that is under discussion. Odds are that if the customer had complained, he would have been de-activated.
> 
> I have had this happen only once. It was a cab ride from Washington to Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. The autistic child was caterwauling when the parents brought her to the cab and caterwauled the whole way to Baltimore. The parents were obnoxious. The father tried to micromanage my driving. I told him that in my cab we have a Division of Labour: I drive, they ride. He continued until I told him that if he kept up his nonsense, he, his wife and caterwauling child would be left on the side of the Baltimore-Washington Potholeway. At that point, the child started to kick the seat. I locked the brakes and slid to the shoulder. The tyres squealed and the car fishtailed. I told him that if his child kicked the seat one more time, they would be on the side of the road and the child could caterwaul and kick to her content; or lack thereof.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but as a taxi owner-operator, one of the big advantages you have over ridehare drivers is you can't be "deactivated" on a whim the way uber drivers can, and you don't have to deal with a piece of shit ratings system either.

Both of those things gives you much more power to lay down the law.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Someone bleeding isn't ADA covered in the first place. A pregnant woman in labor is indeed a medical emergency.
> 
> 
> Just looked it up pregnancy is also not covered under ADA.


Bleeding is covered. It is a medical issue. As far as pregnancy is concerned, you are correct. It is not considered to be a disability. LABOR, however, is. And it is a medical urgency, not emergency, unless something is going wrong. It does not call for an ambulance, and there COULD actually be penalties for calling an ambulance for a normal labor issue unless the kid is coming, like, NOW.

A disability has to be reasonably accomodated (how depends on the nature of the disability and the job the disabled employee is expected to perform or the services/goods to be provided to the disabled person).

I have psoriasis. Because of newer biologic medicines available combined with the best, Dermatologist in NJ, it is now very much under control. Before this, though, it was pretty awful. All over my arms and legs. I've actually gone on vacation and been banned from even going poolside, let alone allowed in the pool, thoroughly humiliated because of my genetic disorder. That hotel broke the law, even though they were responding to concerns from other pool users. Those hotel owners were lucky that I was young enough, humiliated enough, and nice enough to accept an apology and a free one week stay each year, with full amenities for as long as I lived and they owned the hotel. Otherwise, I'd be the hotel business on the Jersey Shore, and they knew it.

https://www.ada.gov/ada_intro.htm


kdyrpr said:


> Thank you for the explanation Dr. Suze.


An honest show of gratitude for the info that was in answer to something and a playful teasing, or passive-aggressive sarcasm?

I speak both, but it can sometimes be like someone with English as their first language also learning both Spanish and Italian... They end up speaking/perceiving "Spatalian".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Bleeding is covered. It is a medical issue. As far as pregnancy is concerned, you are correct. It is not considered to be a disability. LABOR, however, is. And it is a medical urgency, not emergency, unless something is going wrong. It does not call for an ambulance, and there COULD actually be penalties for calling an ambulance for a normal labor issue unless the kid is coming, like, NOW.
> 
> A disability has to be reasonably accomodated (how depends on the nature of the disability and the job the disabled employee is expected to perform or the services/goods to be provided to the disabled person).
> 
> ...


Your wrong and not by a little bit either.

Bleeding is a medical issue not a disability. What does ADA stand for again?

Secondly you're sidestepping issue presented by op. A autism kid making noise isn't grounds to put them out.

Thirdly your link is to the generic ADA page which does not support any of your arguments.

Screw it you win convince drivers they have the right to throw out people with disabilities without reasonable due cause. Make sure to console them in the deactivated trend too.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes they are protected. It's not like the child can control it. She didn't choose to be autistic and to be quite honest, you are coming off as a king size, grade A, first class, blue ribbon summers eve. If they got booted, they could have turned around and sued you for ADA violations. IF nobody in your family suffers from special needs and is completely healthy, than you need to thank your lucky stars because it is more common than you think. You should be ashamed of yourself. Over here talking about entitled. Who the hell are you?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your wrong and not by a little bit either.
> 
> Bleeding is a medical issue not a disability. What does ADA stand for again?
> 
> ...


The definition is included on the page I linked. There is nothing that says a disability has to be permanent. It is "a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities, a person who has a history or record of such an impairment, or a person who is perceived by others as having such an impairment." If you had read just two paragraphs into the page, you would have seen that definition. I would argue bleeding hinders certain major life activities.

And, if you actually read the posts I've made in this thread, you would have seen that I said screaming would NOT have been a valid reason for ejection. Kicking the seat is, however, after one warning, and there had better be dashcam footage to prove it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The definition is included on the page I linked. There is nothing that says a disability has to be permanent. It is "a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities, a person who has a history or record of such an impairment, or a person who is perceived by others as having such an impairment." If you had read just two paragraphs into the page, you would have seen that definition. I would argue bleeding hinders certain major life activities.
> 
> And, if you actually read the posts I've made in this thread, you would have seen that I said screaming would NOT have been a valid reason for ejection. Kicking the seat is, however, after one warning, and there had better be dashcam footage to prove it.


I read your post, I feel like you didn't read mine. I made the exact same argument as you, in regards to autism pax. Seems like we're misunderstanding each other.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Bleeding is covered. It is a medical issue. As far as pregnancy is concerned, you are correct. It is not considered to be a disability. LABOR, however, is. And it is a medical urgency, not emergency, unless something is going wrong. It does not call for an ambulance, and there COULD actually be penalties for calling an ambulance for a normal labor issue unless the kid is coming, like, NOW.
> 
> A disability has to be reasonably accomodated (how depends on the nature of the disability and the job the disabled employee is expected to perform or the services/goods to be provided to the disabled person).
> 
> ...


How EXACTLY am I to know whether the birth is imminent? Check her cervix?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How EXACTLY am I to know whether the birth is imminent? Check her cervix?


You'll have to trust what she says, and if her water breaks in your car, collect your $150.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> to be diagnosed as Autistic or as having "Non-Specific Encephalopathy" (same thing).


Interesting, that the very package insert itself from the FDA and CDC in almost every single vaccine given to a babies carries this risk, however mild it's effect, and yet this very fact goes without question, some inserts even state they can create SIDS and even state they create Autism even though they keep stating this isn't possible, that's how crazy our system is, they misinform parents and pediatric physicians and cite these risks as extremely rare, its an attempt to sicken children to profiteer from new cancer strains. Lookup the Symian virus polio and the cancer link. Poor kids


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Just give the freaking ride and move on.


Otherwise known as "_when you take a chip, just take one dip and end it_"


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Someone bleeding isn't ADA covered in the first place. A pregnant woman in labor is indeed a medical emergency.
> 
> 
> Just looked it up pregnancy is also not covered under ADA.


Actually, pregnancy is covered in the ADA (it's a temporary disability). We've won a case about this, trust me, it's covered. If you really require it I can look up the info for you, but I promise you, it's covered.



SuzeCB said:


> Bleeding is covered. It is a medical issue. As far as pregnancy is concerned, you are correct. It is not considered to be a disability. LABOR, however, is. And it is a medical urgency, not emergency, unless something is going wrong. It does not call for an ambulance, and there COULD actually be penalties for calling an ambulance for a normal labor issue unless the kid is coming, like, NOW.
> 
> A disability has to be reasonably accomodated (how depends on the nature of the disability and the job the disabled employee is expected to perform or the services/goods to be provided to the disabled person).
> 
> ...


Actually, pregnacy (as in, the months you spend having a baby growing inside you), is covered (it's a temporary disability, kind of like breaking your leg is). Give me a few mins and I'll pull up some info about it.

The ADA considers pregnancy a temporary disability, because there was so much misunderstanding about it, they gave it it's own legislation, the PDA (Pregnancy Discrimination Act). https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/pregnancy.cfm They also modified the ADA in 2008(ish) to clairify it there too (why both? "Your tax dollars at work" is my best guess... someone wanted credit for it after it had already been handled? Who knows...) Anyway, that link breaks it down pretty well.

Here is the Nolo's link on it too... https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/your-right-accommodation-during-pregnancy.html

As for the autism thing.... https://faithmummy.wordpress.com/2017/10/15/i-dont-want-to-be-an-autism-parent-anymore/ Something to think about....

Here is a cab example of what happens when you put out a autistic pax, even WITH a valid reason (no seat belt in this case). Yeah, go ahead, kick your autistic pax out, see how that works out for you. If they are actually hitting you, kicking your seat, etc, you probably could (although you're still going to take a hit for it), but if it's just for screaming, well, you're gonna get crucified, and Uber will likely deactivate you just for PR reasons.

Edit: This was in the UK, they have an EA (Equality Act) which is very comparable to our ADA. It was the first example I could find (if I come across a US one, I'll post it)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8207490/taxi-driver-leaves-autistic-boy-road-aberdare/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

loophole said:


> Interesting, that the very package insert itself from the FDA and CDC in almost every single vaccine given to a babies carries this risk, however mild it's effect, and yet this very fact goes without question, some inserts even state they can create SIDS and even state they create Autism even though they keep stating this isn't possible, that's how crazy our system is, they misinform parents and pediatric physicians and cite these risks as extremely rare, its an attempt to sicken children to profiteer from new cancer strains. Lookup the Symian virus polio and the cancer link. Poor kids


As someone who almost died from measles at 15 months old and luckily got all other vaccines recommended, the poor kids are the ones whose parents listen to people who don't understand science. I also have hearing loss blamed on it.

My mother grew up in the age of polio and she made sure I got every vaccine I needed. (Measles was not widely available at the time and was being given at 18 months btw)

We're having nice outbreaks of measles all over now. At least I won't catch it.
www.google.com/search?q=complications+of+measles&oq=complications+of+measles&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3.10726j0j7&client=ms-android-att-aio-us&sourceid=chrom
















It used to be that the unvaccinated kids relied on the herd effect to keep them safe. That's not working anymore. There are too many of them.



Pawtism said:


> Actually, pregnancy is covered in the ADA (it's a temporary disability). We've won a case about this, trust me, it's covered. If you really require it I can look up the info for you, but I promise you, it's covered.
> 
> 
> Actually, pregnacy (as in, the months you spend having a baby growing inside you), is covered (it's a temporary disability, kind of like breaking your leg is). Give me a few mins and I'll pull up some info about it.
> ...


If your kid is disabled and won't follow directions, why is the parent not with them?
Why did she not tell the driver she needed to belt him in before they left?
This should never happen to rideshare drivers anyway, because he should never have been allowed to ride alone in the first place.

If the driver wasn't aware the kid had a disability then why would he be expected to treat him differently than any other pax?

Personally I would have taken him home and told mom to get her ass in the car or call another car. I don't know what the rules are there, though. But I don't see how it's discrimination for a driver who is not a medical professional and hasn't been informed of a disability.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Nothing but propoganda...yawn


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pawtism said:


> Actually, pregnancy is covered in the ADA (it's a temporary disability). We've won a case about this, trust me, it's covered. If you really require it I can look up the info for you, but I promise you, it's covered.
> 
> 
> Actually, pregnacy (as in, the months you spend having a baby growing inside you), is covered (it's a temporary disability, kind of like breaking your leg is). Give me a few mins and I'll pull up some info about it.
> ...


When I read pregnancy isn't ADA covered that did seem odd to me. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When I read pregnancy isn't ADA covered that did seem odd to me. Thanks for clarifying


::nods::

I was apparently working off of outdated information. A good while back I remember reading something about a lawsuit with an employee of Walmart. She was pregnant and running into some problems with pregnancy-related dehydration. Her doctor ordered her to keep a water bottle with her at all times so she could sip frequently, and even wrote her a note for work about it and that she would need more frequent bathroom breaks because of the baby's position. Walmart had a policy of no food or drink on the floor for employees while they were working. They refused to accommodate her doctor's orders, using the argument that pregnancy is not a disability. At that time, Walmart won the case.

I had trouble, as well, when I wad pregnant, and I worked for a freaking HOSPITAL at the time. You would think they'd be more compassionate, wouldn't you?

I worked second shift on the switchboard, and was by myself, on a little locked room in the corner of the basement, across from the morgue. They fought me on the idea of just ONE more bathroom break, expecting me to hold it for 6 hours. I couldn't just leave because it's the switchboard that communicates codes and whatnot. I couldn't leave unless someone could cover. Anyway, this was 2000. I had nothing on the legal front, but my aunt threatened them with the PR nightmare of telling the local news outlets. They eventually allowed me the one extra. It's hard to sell the idea that *this* is the hospital you want to have your baby in because they're so compassionate and caring and understanding when you don't let your pregnant employees have pee breaks.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> ::nods::
> 
> I was apparently working off of outdated information. A good while back I remember reading something about a lawsuit with an employee of Walmart. She was pregnant and running into some problems with pregnancy-related dehydration. Her doctor ordered her to keep a water bottle with her at all times so she could sip frequently, and even wrote her a note for work about it and that she would need more frequent bathroom breaks because of the baby's position. Walmart had a policy of no food or drink on the floor for employees while they were working. They refused to accommodate her doctor's orders, using the argument that pregnancy is not a disability. At that time, Walmart won the case.
> 
> ...


Back in my management days I use to give pregnant woman a lot of leeway regardless of the bare minimum law requirement. No need to be an ass, pregnant woman are going through enough already


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> Actually, pregnancy is covered in the ADA (it's a temporary disability). We've won a case about this, trust me, it's covered. If you really require it I can look up the info for you, but I promise you, it's covered.


^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed. If there is anyone on these Boards who would know this, it is this guy.



Pawtism said:


> Here is a cab example of what happens when you put out a autistic pax, even WITH a valid reason (no seat belt in this case).
> 
> Edit: This was in the UK, they have an EA (Equality Act) which is very comparable to our ADA. It was the first example I could find (if I come across a US one, I'll post it)


You really would need a US example. While Britain has gotten better in a little over two hundred years, some of the reasons that we revolted still obtain there.

There were a couple of mistakes in the cited case, though.

1. Mamma should have made sure that the seat belt was buckled.
2. Driver should not have left the address unless the seat belt was buckled.
3. Once driver did move, rather than put the child out of the car, he should have summoned the police or Child Protective.

This case involves an unaccompanied minor child, which brings more factors into play.

In most US jurisdictions, taxicabs are outright exempt from seat belt and child car seat laws. In The Capital of Your Nation, the cabs are not fully exempt. Between the hours of Six P.M. and Six A.M., if a driver is hauling a passenger or pulling to the kerb to pick up a passenger, *the driver* is exempt. The passenger is NOT. The passenger must use a seat belt at all times, even in a taxicab. In a *taxicab*, each passenger is responsible for using his own seat belt. This is different from the law on a private vehicle in the District of Columbia, where the driver is held responsible for his passengers' using a seat belt. As Uber/Lyft/VIA cars are considered _Private_-Vehicles-For-Hire, the rule on private vehicles applies: the driver is held responsible for his passengers' using the seat belt.

In the case of minor children in taxicabs and seat belt use, the law and its revisions are silent. You would expect that in the case of an accompanied minor child, the person accompanying the minor in the taxicab would be held responsible. In the case of an unaccompanied minor in a taxicab, you would expect that the driver would be held responsible,. With a good lawyer, the driver could get out of it, although he might have to do so at the appellate level. All who read this will do well to keep in mind the distinction between taxicabs and Uber/Lyft/VIA cars. A taxicab is a *PUBLIC* Vehicle-For-Hire; an Uber/Lyft/VIA car is a *Private* Vehicle-For-Hire. Thus, the laws are different. In the case of seat belt use, there are MORE regulations on Uber/Lyft/VIA cars.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> the poor kids are the ones whose parents listen to people who don't understand science.
> 
> My mother grew up in the age of polio and she made sure I got every vaccine I needed.
> 
> We're having outbreaks of measles all over now. At least I won't catch it.


I am an anti-vaxxer only in my own case: I had measles and all of the other ones, so I will not get them, again. In the case of those who have not had those diseases, they should get the treatment. My aunt had polio. As children, The Departments of Health sent nurses to the schools in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, the State of New York and the State of California to give polio and other vaccines at no charge. They sent the nurses to both public and private schools. The school sent home a notice and a permission slip. If your parents would not sign, you were put out of school until you could prove that you had been vaccinated. In the case of the childhood diseases where you were exempt from vaccination if you had caught them, your parents simply signed a statement to that effect. These days, it should be easy to verify if you had caught the childhood disease. Back then, it was not so easy.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> If your kid is disabled and won't follow directions, why is the parent not with them?
> Why did she not tell the driver she needed to belt him in before they left?
> This should never happen to rideshare drivers anyway, because he should never have been allowed to ride alone in the first place.
> 
> If the driver wasn't aware the kid had a disability then why would he be expected to treat him differently than any other pax?


The cab company had a contract to transport the child to the school, so it was permitted that the child travel unaccompanied. These cab drivers who are transporting children under contract know what the deal is with them. In the case of the TNC driver, the odds against its happening are greater, as the TNCs' policies do not allow for the transportation of unaccompanied minors. The ants do breach this all the time.

In the Capital of Your Nation, cab drivers can transport minors unaccompanied if they are over the age of twelve (twelve used to be a transportation industry standard--it may be still, but with far more strictures than used to obtain). The driver is not held responsible for handing over anyone over the age of twelve to an adult upon arrival at the destination. The cab driver can decline to transport anyone between the age of six and twelve unaccompanied, but, he IS held responsible for rendering the child to an adult upon arrival at the destination. In no case is a cab driver permitted to transport a child unaccompanied who is under the age of six. It is by force of habit that when driving Uber/Lyft, I will haul high school students unaccompanied as long as the mind their manners. You can tell even before they board if they will mind their manners. Yes, I know, *I ain't 'apposta' be doin' that*, but, it is force of habit. I never have had a problem with the high school students that I have hauled, be they in the cab or the TNC car. If they are unruly, the "policy" of Uber/Lyft provides a convenient out.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Back in my management days I use to give pregnant woman a lot of leeway regardless of the bare minimum law requirement. No need to be an ass, pregnant woman are going through enough already


........as did I. We had this one dispatcher who used to be pretty hard on his operators. There was a case where he was berating this one operator for "spending too much time in the bathroom". She was pregnant. The lady made a special trip to the office to tell me about it. She was in tears over it. The next time that she reported for a shift with this dispatcher, I was there. I pointed out to the dispatcher that she was pregnant, thus required a little more time in the bathroom and had a few other needs, as well.

At that point, the dispatcher informed me that since he did not get to have the fun of making that child, he was not responsible for the consequences and that I should not worry about them, as he was not going to worry about them. He informed me that he was worried only about having his telephones answered.

At that point, I had to ask him if his mother had not raised him right. I told him that the company was worried about getting sued, if nothing else, but, since my m other had raised me right, I would ask the lady if she needed help to the door, if that were required. I concluded by letting him know that if he valued his job, he would leave her alone. He asked me what would happen if he walked off the job. I told him that I would sit down and finish his shift and call the Chief Dispatcher so that he could replace him. He left her alone after that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> ::nods::
> 
> I was apparently working off of outdated information. A good while back I remember reading something about a lawsuit with an employee of Walmart. She was pregnant and running into some problems with pregnancy-related dehydration. Her doctor ordered her to keep a water bottle with her at all times so she could sip frequently, and even wrote her a note for work about it and that she would need more frequent bathroom breaks because of the baby's position. Walmart had a policy of no food or drink on the floor for employees while they were working. They refused to accommodate her doctor's orders, using the argument that pregnancy is not a disability. At that time, Walmart won the case.
> 
> ...


I would've peed myself in the chair a couple times. Guessing that would fix it ASAP.


----------



## TechieDriverSJ (Mar 30, 2019)

yeah don't go there...suckitup....I know it sucks...I've had a couple in my car too...Just smile and be nice...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Let us know how that works out, if you ever put an autistic kid and her parents out on the street after accepting a trip. I wonder if it will sound like all the other "it wasn't my fault" defenses.


When a disability interferes with the ability to safely do something no accommodation is required.... The driver would still likely get deactivated however. The law does say reasonable... jeopardizing safety is not reasonable....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> When a disability interferes with the ability to safely do something no accommodation is required.... The driver would still likely get deactivated however. The law does say reasonable... jeopardizing safety is not reasonable....


As a father of three, maybe i just have conditioned myself to tolerate more.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> As a father of three, maybe i just have conditioned myself to tolerate more.


My fourth is on the way


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> My fourth is on the way


Congrats.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Congrats.


Ty.... All boys, you?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Both kinds, All grown...


----------

